# Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?



## Artdelite (12. Mai 2011)

*Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?*

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Ich benötige diesen jedoch nur für Arbeiten mit Photoshop, Dreamweaver usw.. daher brauche ich nicht unbedingt viel Gamma oder hohe Schwarzwerte, viel wichtiger ist mir:

+ Möglich ohne Externes Netzteil 
+ Preis: 100 - 130 Euro gerne auch gebraucht über Amazon
+ Mattes Display
+ Full HD (16:9 oder 16:10 egal)
+ 20 - 23 Zoll
+ HDMI
+ Er sollte gut einstellbar sein (Farben und etc.)

Ich hatte mir ein paar Bewertungen von LED Monitoren angesehen, die schlechte Ausleuchtung und die Häufigkeit der Pixelfehler ist jedoch erschreckend. Das hatte ich bei einem LCD nie, deshalb frage ich mich ob es an den Käufern oder dem LEDs liegt das diese oft schlecht bewertet werden.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Vorschläge, es würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?*

Also, für nur 130€ würd ich nen LCD nehmen. LED ist im erschwinglichen Bereich noch nicht ausgereift genug, wie Du anhand der Meinungen auch sehen kannst, vor allem eben bei der Ausleuchtung. Im Profibereich ist das vlt. anders, aber da reden wir von Preisen, die auch gebraucht weit über Deinem Budget liegen.


----------



## Artdelite (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?*

Ja das denke ich mir auch, die werden nicht ausgereift sein, ich hatte mir diese hier angesehen:

LG E2360V-PN

LG E2250V-PN

Beides LEDs aber nur die Optik bringt ja auch nichts. 

Der soll mit RGB LEDs ganz gut sein (ist mit 155 Euro gebraucht aber schon teuer)

Samsung SyncMaster XL2370

Was haltet ihr von diesem LCD?

Samsung SyncMaster B2230H

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein paar andere LCD Monitore empfehlen?

Danke!


----------



## shimmyrot (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?*

Yeah Klugscheißen:

LED und LCD schließen sich nicht aus. LED bezeichnet lediglich die Art der Hintergrundbeleuchtung, ergo nutzt auch ein LED Monitor die LCD Technik für die Bilddarstellung.


Für Farbechtheit würde sich ein IPS Panel anbieten. Die liegen allerdings min. 50€ über deiner Preisklasse (LG IPS236V --> 200€ -20€ Geld zurück von LG) und sind für Spiele tendenziell weniger geeignet als TN-Panels (mit Ausnahmen, wie der für seine Preislage wohl sehr sehr gute Dell U2311H)

Und afaik ist der größte Bonus von LED Beleuchtung wohl die Energieersparnis (sowie Abwärme, flachere Displays & Umweltfreundlichkeit), der Kontrast dürfte höchstens im Falle von Full-LED Beleuchtung (im Gegensatz zum verbreiteten, da billigeren Edge LED) etwas besser sein. Der Farbraum durch die Wellenlänge der LEDs wohl eher schlechter.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?*

Wenn man was mit IPS-Panel findet, wäre das in der Tat für die Farbtreue besser. Da muss man halt schauen, wie es beim Gebrauchtmarkt aussieht.


Und so oder so isses natürlich auch ne Frage, wie "professionell" es sein soll. Allzu profimäßig wird es ja nicht sein, sonst wärst Du ehrlich gesagt unternehmerisch gesehen sehr dumm, an dieser Stelle zu sparen    und grad bei Websites darf man nicht vergessen, dass sicher >90% der Website-Besucher selber gar keinen Monitor haben, mit dem sie "Fehler" überhaupt bemerken


----------



## Artdelite (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?*

Die Monitore sind für Privat, sonst würde ich natürlich mehr ausgeben. 
Ich denke beim Webdesign gibt es nicht so Gigantische Unterschiede mit 
den Grafiken, bei reinen Grafikarbeiten sieht das natürlich anders aus. 
Ich denke es ist auch nicht besonders von Vorteil wenn ich die Webseiten
 anders sehe als die Endnutzer da diese oft, wie Herbboy schon meinte 
billige Monitore haben werden. 

Der Dell gebraucht für 170 ist natürlich ne schöne Sache aber mir leider doch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Suche neuen Monitor LED oder LCD was ist besser für Webdesign?*

Du hast bei den ganzen Monitoren in dem Preisbereich halt ansonsten so gut wie keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Schwer, da einen speziell zu empfehlen. Die Samsung zB werden aber immer gern genommen.


----------

